# PS3 Issues



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

Tried it today after i had the HDMI out on the laptop yesterday - now saying "mode not supported" when I plug ps3 in. Done the resets and still won't support the 1080p.

Is this indicitive of a dodgy cable?


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

its indictive you should have bought an xbox 360


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

try another cable tbh


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

Lol Craig... :lol:

No bother Ninja, I'll need to go buy one, haven't one kicking about


----------



## Matt197 (Dec 27, 2006)

Press and hold the power button for a few seconds, it should beep a few times then display a picture.


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

New HDMI cable sorted this. I had to hold the button till it beeped to reset the settings too.


----------

